# Laws regarding selling of dog treats



## RachC (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi I have my own dog walking business and as a bit of a hobby/extra cash I decorate mugs and food jars and sell at craft fairs. Anyway i was wondering if there are any laws regarding selling food jars with dog biscuits in them? Not home made but normal Bonio's and Pedigree gravy bones from Wilko. I would make sure people knew exactly what they were obviously. I can't find anything on the net other than laws regarding making your own dog treats?? Thank you


----------



## SDPetcare (Jul 25, 2010)

If you are taking them out of packaging there are certain rules you need to follow regarding labeling and batch numbers. Best place to contact would be your local trading standards who should be able to give you the correct information.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

RachC said:


> Hi I have my own dog walking business and as a bit of a hobby/extra cash I decorate mugs and food jars and sell at craft fairs. Anyway i was wondering if there are any laws regarding selling food jars with dog biscuits in them? Not home made but normal Bonio's and Pedigree gravy bones from Wilko. I would make sure people knew exactly what they were obviously. I can't find anything on the net other than laws regarding making your own dog treats?? Thank you


Would you put the sell by/use by dates on?

Would you include a label with all the ingredients on?

Would the manufacturer have an issue with you selling them outside their original packaging or without labelling and a batch number?

What if a dog became ill after it had eaten one of these, would you then have the relevant protection against a law suit?


----------



## Rio's Diner (May 13, 2015)

Yes manufacturers would see this as a problem. But they have to find out first ...


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Rio's Diner said:


> Yes manufacturers would see this as a problem. But they have to find out first ...


How would you feel if someone sold your produce of natural treats as their own & made a profit / in different packaging etc ?


----------



## Brannybear (Apr 16, 2015)

You could sell them together as a 'package' but not without original packaging.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Why don't you make your own treats to sell, the ingredients don't have to expensive. I think they'd be popular.


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

SusieRainbow said:


> Why don't you make your own treats to sell, the ingredients don't have to expensive. I think they'd be popular.


Probably because there are a lot more rules and regulations as to making your own when selling to the general public.


----------



## Rio's Diner (May 13, 2015)

JenSteWillow said:


> How would you feel if someone sold your produce of natural treats as their own & made a profit / in different packaging etc ?


All depends on the situation.
1. If a company approached us with the idea of re-branding / licensing our brand identity and products to be sold then we should look at their proposal of business and consider it.

2. If a company / individual is choosing to simply re-package & re-sell our products then it would be a serious issues on so many legal fronts. Especially if medical illness or down scale of the quality of product was to arrive from the re-packaging of products. These scenarios would probably end up in a court house.

Think of it this way. Rather than doggy treats let's say it's a car.
Would you try to re-sell a Ford car as something it is not e.g. A BMW?

It's the same thing, as they are both commercial products. 
IMO - You are way better off contacting the named brand with a plan similar to point 1.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Rio's Diner said:


> Yes manufacturers would see this as a problem. But they have to find out first ...


Seriously?

Statements like that don't do much for your credibility as a Professional.


----------



## Rio's Diner (May 13, 2015)

Sweety said:


> Seriously?
> 
> Statements like that don't do much for your credibility as a Professional.


Possibly. But I don't hide from truth. The integrity of others isn't up to me as a professional. I always carry myself very professionally in all walks of life. Perhaps you may take the time to read all of this thread as I have just answered a separate question.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Amelia66 said:


> Probably because there are a lot more rules and regulations as to making your own when selling to the general public.


yes, there are regulations and standards to abide by but it's perfectly feasible. People do it all the time for human food.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Rio's Diner said:


> Possibly. But I don't hide from truth. The integrity of others isn't up to me as a professional. I always carry myself very professionally in all walks of life. Perhaps you may take the time to read all of this thread as I have just answered a separate question.


If the integrity of others isn't up to you, why are you giving such advice to someone on an open forum?

It makes you appear as though you promote dishonesty, 'if you can get away with it'.


----------



## Rio's Diner (May 13, 2015)

Sweety said:


> If the integrity of others isn't up to you, why are you giving such advice to someone on an open forum?
> 
> It makes you appear as though you promote dishonesty, 'if you can get away with it'.


I'm an adult. I can't type for anyone else. Public forum or not, the point is quite simple.
It ain't a crime if you don't get caught. 
Would I personally do this? Would my company? NO!
But it doesn't stop anyone else from doing so, does it? 
Integrity speaks volumes and if I'm not mistaken, this seems to be the very focus of this thread.
Integrity!

I have copied and pasted what I wrote about 10 minutes ago! 

"All depends on the situation.
1. If a company approached us with the idea of re-branding / licensing our brand identity and products to be sold then we should look at their proposal of business and consider it.

2. If a company / individual is choosing to simply re-package & re-sell our products then it would be a serious issues on so many legal fronts. Especially if medical illness or down scale of the quality of product was to arrive from the re-packaging of products. These scenarios would probably end up in a court house.

Think of it this way. Rather than doggy treats let's say it's a car.
Would you try to re-sell a Ford car as something it is not e.g. A BMW?

It's the same thing, as they are both commercial products. 
*IMO - You are way better off contacting the named brand with a plan similar to point 1*."


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Rio's Diner said:


> I'm an adult. I can't type for anyone else. Public forum or not, the point is quite simple.
> It ain't a crime if you don't get caught.
> Would I personally do this? Would my company? NO!
> But it doesn't stop anyone else from doing so, does it?
> ...


"It ain't a crime if you don't get caught"? Really?

So if I go out tomorrow and mug an old lady for her purse, that's perfectly okay, so long as I don't get caught?


----------



## Rio's Diner (May 13, 2015)

Sweety said:


> "It ain't a crime if you don't get caught"? Really?
> 
> So if I go out tomorrow and mug an old lady for her purse, that's perfectly okay, so long as I don't get caught?


After you have carried out this cowardly act, go into a police Station and report your alleged crime. 
See what they think / do without a witness to your actions...


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Rio's Diner said:


> After you have carried out this cowardly act, go into a police Station and report your alleged crime.
> See what they think / do without a witness to your actions...


Well, why would I do that?

It ain't a crime if you don't get caught, remember?


----------



## Rio's Diner (May 13, 2015)

Sweety said:


> Well, why would I do that?
> 
> It ain't a crime if you don't get caught, remember?


Now you wrote that, not me!


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Rio's Diner said:


> Now you wrote that, not me!


Well, no. You wrote it - I quoted it.

Good luck with your business.


----------



## Rio's Diner (May 13, 2015)

Sweety said:


> Well, no. You wrote it - I quoted it.
> 
> Good luck with your business.


Av answered this thread dilemma with honesty and integrity, even if the truth may hurt some.


----------

